

Ask HN: Saved stories and saved comments not working? - bramgg

Both pages are saying &quot;No such user.&quot; for me. Anyone else having this issue?
======
dang
Whoops—that was fixed but the fix wasn't deployed. Sorry about that. It should
work now.

------
jcr
I already emailed a bug report about it.

For notes, the HN Guidelines ask us to email hn@ycombinator.com rather than
posting stuff like this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

